# Chandelier Canopy Conundrum



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JackFrost said:


> I have a customer with a custom made wrought iron canopy for a 75+ pound chandelier. I'm pretty new to this and I don't know what all the holes in it are for. I've never seen one like this. Well shoot this page won't allow me to post a link to the photos because I have not yet posted 20 times. :sad::sad::sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fixture weighing that much must be independently supported... I.E., other than the electrical box... at lease where I am in Canada. That's probably why there are a bunch of holes.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

You might get more answers if you filled out your profile.


----------



## JackFrost (Jun 8, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> A fixture weighing that much must be independently supported... I.E., other than the electrical box... at lease where I am in Canada. That's probably why there are a bunch of holes.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


I'm using four 2" 3/16" lag screws to afix the box to an 8" X 5" white oak beam. That accounts for four of the holes but that's in the box. 

Thanks for your response. It is almost impossible to visualize this thing. 

Houzz allowed me to post the photos in their lighting and electrical fora. I don't know if I will get very informed responses there but at least I could post the photos.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Check your pm, Jack


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here are the pics. Sorry I have to leave.... someone maybe can help


----------



## JackFrost (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks Dennis!!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Well here's the thing-- Is this UL listed or some third party listed. If not then you should not be installing it. Without more pictures of the fixture it would be very hard to guess at what those canopies are used for.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not too comfortable with that style of canpony to support 40 KG chanlander luminaire.

is that a local company made or do you have a company info you can posted sometime once you posted we can give you more info on how it mounted.

I would not use that short a lag screws at all . I would use longer screw and use the impact driver to drive those long arse screws in the beam.


----------



## JackFrost (Jun 8, 2019)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am not too comfortable with that style of canpony to support 40 KG chanlander luminaire.
> 
> is that a local company made or do you have a company info you can posted sometime once you posted we can give you more info on how it mounted.
> 
> I would not use that short a lag screws at all . I would use longer screw and use the impact driver to drive those long arse screws in the beam.


Thanks!

The screws are rated at around 600 lbs each pullout from yellow pine. The guy who made the fixture makes fancy fixtures for ski lodges and movie stars in Santa Barbara, CA. His name is Hans Duus. I kinda lost faith in him with I saw those two little brass screws. I would not trust them with 75 pounds of wrought iron three feet above my head at the dining room table.


----------



## JackFrost (Jun 8, 2019)

frenchelectrican said:


> I am not too comfortable with that style of canpony to support 40 KG chanlander luminaire.
> 
> is that a local company made or do you have a company info you can posted sometime once you posted we can give you more info on how it mounted.
> 
> I would not use that short a lag screws at all . I would use longer screw and use the impact driver to drive those long arse screws in the beam.


dub dub dub dot hansduusblacksmith dot com


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The reason this is so difficult is that the fixture is not listed and therefore cannot be installed legally


----------

